# Bernard E Jones the complete woodworker



## LeeJ

Hi kiwi1969;

Sounds like a great investment.

Thank for posting.

Lee


----------



## a1Jim

I have a paper back copy I bought a while back but have not read much, what I have read seems interesting.


----------



## daltxguy

I checked and unfortunately this is not yet on archive.org, so will have to find a real copy, though there are some other works by Bernard E Jones already up there. Seems he was a busy chap and an expert on many things. His titles available there range from welding to cinematography to reinforced concrete and my favorite (well, at least from the title) "Workshop hints for Munition Workers" 
See archive.org search for Bernard Jones

From my own personal library, Ernest Joyce is still the bible.


----------



## chriswright

I agree with daltxguy, I have a copy of the Ernest Joyce and it is a great book. I love these old books though, it's neat to see how things were done in a time before electricity, and the most horse power a saw had was how much you could put into the handle. I just checked Alibris, they have several copies, ranging from $4 up to $99 for a new copy.


----------



## roman

when you get through the chapter on air craft propellers…........piece a cake?

I'ld personally love to read it.


----------

